# Odette's Seasoning Salt



## Snip 13 (Aug 29, 2011)

I started making my own seasoning salt when I found out I had chronic high cholesterol and I thought it might be a good idea to share it since most of us can do with less salt in our diets but don't want to miss out on flavour.

Seasoning salt

1 and a half cups of coarse sea salt
3/4 cup of thyme
1 tbs of coriander seeds
1 tbs of black peppercorns
1 tbs of mustard powder
1 tbs of paprika
2 tbs of celery seed

Blend all ingredients well and pour into empty salt grinder bottles. 
Good on meat. eggs, pasta, stews, sauces and soups.

Variation for fish, chicken and cheese dishes....
Change thyme for lemon thyme, add 2 tsps of dried lemon zest and 1 tbs of sesame seeds. The rest of the ingredients stay the same.

Please feel free to share your own spice and herb blends


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 29, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> I started making my own seasoning salt when I found out I had chronic high cholesterol and I thought it might be a good idea to share it since most of us can do with less salt in our diets but don't want to miss out on flavour.
> 
> Seasoning salt
> 
> ...




Snip, are you saying that salt affects your cholesterol?  I'd never heard that before.

This is an interesting blend.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 29, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Snip, are you saying that salt affects your cholesterol?  I'd never heard that before.
> 
> This is an interesting blend.  Thanks for posting.



It's my pleasure 

Yes it absolutely does! I didn't know till a few years ago myself  Most people just think fats contribute to high cholesterol.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 29, 2011)

How does using seasoning salt, which has salt in it, mean you will decrease your salt intake? I keep a bottle of seasoning salt in the cupboard just because sometimes I don't feel like grabbing six bottles of specific spices along with the saltbox, but I really didn't think I was using less salt just because it was in a blend. Not that I'm worried about my salt intake, I just don't see the correlation. It would seem you should substitute one of those salt alternatives for the sea salt.


----------



## PattY1 (Aug 29, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> It's my pleasure
> 
> Yes it absolutely does! I didn't know till a few years ago myself  Most people just think fats contribute to high cholesterol.




I looked this up. Here is what I found.
Heart Disease Clinic - Basics

"Salt
              While salt itself does not contribute to high cholesterol levels,                eating too much can cause high blood pressure that in turn is associated                with heart disease and stroke. Therefore, it is worth cutting down                on the amount you eat."


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 30, 2011)

pacanis said:


> How does using seasoning salt, which has salt in it, mean you will decrease your salt intake? I keep a bottle of seasoning salt in the cupboard just because sometimes I don't feel like grabbing six bottles of specific spices along with the saltbox, but I really didn't think I was using less salt just because it was in a blend. Not that I'm worried about my salt intake, I just don't see the correlation. It would seem you should substitute one of those salt alternatives for the sea salt.



Maybe not all seasoning salts but this combination I find is very flavourful and I use the same amount of this seasoning salt as I would actual salt therefore reducing the amount of salt I use. Celery seed also has a naturally salty taste.
(P.S Thanks for the tip on salt alternatives, haven't heard of them till now will look for one!)


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 30, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> I looked this up. Here is what I found.
> Heart Disease Clinic - Basics
> 
> "Salt
> While salt itself does not contribute to high cholesterol levels,                eating too much can cause high blood pressure that in turn is associated                with heart disease and stroke. Therefore, it is worth cutting down                on the amount you eat."



Over use of sodium does in fact raise LDL Cholesterol levels. I was advised by my cardiologist to reduce my salt intake.

Here's another link Foods that raise cholesterol

Cholesterol is divided into 2 kinds of cholesterol. LDL (bad cholesterol) and HDL (good cholesterol)

Enough about that, that's a whole other thread.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 30, 2011)

Gotcha. A pinch of seasoning, or seasoned salt would contain less actual salt than a pinch of straight salt.

I never really liked the flavor of salt substitute, but I'll bet it would work well in a recipe such as yours. Like sugar substitutes, it's just not quite the same.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 30, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Gotcha. A pinch of seasoning, or seasoned salt would contain less actual salt than a pinch of straight salt.
> 
> I never really liked the flavor of salt substitute, but I'll bet it would work well in a recipe such as yours. Like sugar substitutes, it's just not quite the same.



I can't stand sugar substitutes, sugar free drinks, margerine, fat free dairy etc. I'd rather have a little of the real thing than lots of the so called almost good for you junk


----------

